
Nasdaq circut breakers – level 1,2,3 - westonplatter0
https://www.nasdaqtrader.com/trader.aspx?id=CircuitBreaker
======
westonplatter0
Nasdaq futures already hit the overnight circuit breaker. We'll see if we hit
any more levels on Monday during regular trading hours.

Time to buckle up.

